

What if the secret feature of the iPad 3 is a new touch-feedback technology? - peritpatrio
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/03/07/what-if-the-secret-feature-of-the-ipad-3-is-a-new-touch-feedback-technology/

======
carlesfe
My take is that Apple lets rumors run, then gets the best ones and plans them
for next releases. You know, like they did in Lost, the TV show.

------
yalimkgerger
I think this is it.

